# New Biocube 29



## dhutch (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like I'll be picking up a Biocube 29 gallon when I return from my trip to SE Asia these next two weeks. Some locals are moving and can't take the tank with them, and I got it for an awesome trade. 

Includes: 
-29 Gallon BioCube Aquarium in excellent working condition
-Live Rock - 4-5lbs
-Red Fire Fish Goby (3 years old)
-Clown Fish (2 years old)
-Bulb Sea Anemone
-Green Mushroom Coral
-Small Green Button Polyps
-Live Sand
-Thermometer
-Cleaning Supplies

Few things I want to do right off the bat. 

1) Add at least 15 more lbs of live rock.
2) Change out the sand with new live sand. (Not sure how old the sand is)
3) Find the clown fish an opposite sex buddy. Seeing 1 clown fish without a partner looks just wrong IMHO. 
4) Replace stock filter inserts with inTank setup








5) Add some sort of anemone for the clown fish. 
6) Add one powerhead for water movement. 




Final Stock:
1 x Red Fire Fish Goby
2 x Clown Fish
1 x Green Mandarin Goby or Hawkfish or Scooter Blenny
1 x Flame Angel
And maybe a dwarf lionfish....big maybe. 

Questions:

1)How does the final stock list look? Axe any? Too many? Not enough?
2)Tank does not come with any inverts.....what do I need to add for the clean up crew? Snails? Stars? Shrimp?
3)Should I pickup a protein skimmer?
4)Should the new filter and protein skimmer suffice with 10% weekly water changes?


----------

